# 2008 Nissan Altima with @150,000 miles and valve cover gasket is leaking



## lshaddx (Oct 14, 2018)

Im not new to this site but it has been awhile since ive visited and of course im looking for help again. My nissan altima 4cyl has been a great car a few problems here and there but overall pleased with it. But i went to change a coil pack the other day and decided while i had it off i would check the plug also. I knew the valve cover was leaking but didnt know it was leaking oil inside the cylinder walls where plug is lowered down to be screwed in. My question is can i replace the plastic part of valve cover and fix this or is it a worse problem than that? Any help is greatly appreciated i do all my mechanic mainly because i cant afford a shop and i trust my work.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The four spark plug tubes are part of the valve cover; so you would have to replace the valve cover.


----------



## lshaddx (Oct 14, 2018)

rogoman said:


> The four spark plug tubes are part of the valve cover; so you would have to replace the valve cover.


Thanks yeah i went ahead and replaced both gasket and cover i beleive problem is fixed. I think i have another issue also my wife drives car every day i only drive it once in awhile but when i drove it two days ago it seemed like when i turned to the right i would get a low roar sound and when i turned back straight it would stop, is this a baron going bad?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

A bad wheel bearing will generally make a roaring sound even when going straight.

It could be a bad power steering pump. Jack up the front of the car and set jack stands under the lower control arms. Start the engine; now turn the steering wheel to the extreme right while listening for a roaring sound; do the same thing for the left side.

It could be a worn CV joint in one of the front axles. 4 signs of a bad CV joint:

"Clicking" Noises When Turning.
A Knocking Sound. 
Grease on the Inside or Edge of the Tires.
Vibration While Driving. This is a tricky one, since there are many things that could cause vibration when you drive.


----------



## lshaddx (Oct 14, 2018)

rogoman said:


> A bad wheel bearing will generally make a roaring sound even when going straight.
> 
> It could be a bad power steering pump. Jack up the front of the car and set jack stands under the lower control arms. Start the engine; now turn the steering wheel to the extreme right while listening for a roaring sound; do the same thing for the left side.
> 
> ...


----------



## lshaddx (Oct 14, 2018)

Thank you that info will help me alot o really appreciate you sharing advice it really helps narrow down problem.


----------

